# The women of sailnet - Years sailing



## Livia

I think the polls in the admin thread could be fun, especially if tweaked (and including all possible options - we'll see if I can do that!).

So, who are the women of sailnet?


----------



## Melrna

Me!  
Hopefully, proud owner of a Caliber 38 if the survey goes well next week. 
Melissa


----------



## sailhagg

Me too!


----------



## locrian13

I haven't been on in a long while, but me too!


----------



## eryka

me too!
would've posted sooner but just back from a glorious week sailing the USVI and BVI (smirk smirk)


----------



## eryka

Melrna said:


> Me!
> Hopefully, proud owner of a Caliber 38 if the survey goes well next week.
> Melissa


Well? This post is a week old, so are congrats in order?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

OK here's me, a relative newbie. Hubby and I sailed a day sailer (actually a racing boat, a Thistle) at barely controllable speeds during summers on a local lake, the past two years. We mostly avoided crash landings. 

Last year we spent the entire season shopping for a bigger more comfortable boat (my minimum requirements were: a cabin and a head). We traveled around the northeast looking everywhere. He wanted a C&C for speed and I wanted a Catalina for easy sailing. Finally we settled on a Catalina 27 that was already at our local lake; no shipping expense or hassles needed.

So this year we are enjoying going out every day possible and I am actually sailing the boat myself. It's enormous fun!


----------



## kymbie

Sorry I'm a bit late joining this thread.....

Me and my husband just bought (last week) a 1984 Spindrift 43 that we plan to restore and then take on a 9 month trip from Texas back to the UK. This is the first boat that we have owned so it's a really exciting time at the moment, although the work ahead is a bit daunting!


----------



## deniseO30

Well, 2 yrs ago I sold my hunter 23, and bought my Oday 30, my son was sure I bought it "for him" meaning he thought it was my way to have more time with him. Actually that was not even part of my thinking process to get a 30ft or larger boat! Anyway the kid is 27,and is not staying with me now. I'm having a blast sailing my boat! I don't even think of asking people to come sailing anymore! having the mainsail set up for single handing from the cockpit helps allot. I do plan to take a solo trip to Chesepeake bay soon. I really want to hit cape may in October but that is doubtful. 
fair winds ladies!


----------



## Gadagirl

I sailed between the ages of 14-22 aboard my fathers' boat in NJ and on the Chesapeake. Mostly weekends in the summer. Moved far away, and was then land locked. About the age of 42, the urge to be on the water resurfaced in a most compelling way! So, for the past 5 years I have been getting out on the water as often as I can; reading, learning, and planning. My youngest graduates HS next spring so I'll be free and clear to sell the house and pursue sailing more. I'm shaking off the rust and looking forward to future cruising! I find the women solo sailors to be very inspiring. Keep the reports and tales coming, I love reading them 

Judy


----------



## Melrna

Welcome Judy! Glad to see you here! Where do you sail?


----------



## Gadagirl

Hi Melisa! Thanks for the welcome! I sail with some new found friends upon the Chesapeake. Of course, my passion and obsession can have me traveling anywhere along the east coast or the Caribbean! Lot's of FF miles and a really cool boss! Where in Fl are you?


----------



## Melrna

If you ever get to the Miami area look me up. My boat is in Key Biscayne. 
Rickenbacker Marina to Rickenbacker Marina | The Revolution


----------



## Gadagirl

I will definitely try to look you up. Thanks for the invite! I'm sure I can learn a lot from you.

Judy


----------



## mandybr

I'm new here and to sailing. The husband and I are taking our basic keelboat at the end of the month and are beyond excited.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi Mandy and welcome. This is my first year of sailing too. There's a lot to learn by reading here at Sailnet.


----------



## Melrna

Let me add my welcome as well to Mandy. What school are you using and where in FL.. I am in Key Biscayne.


----------



## mandybr

I'm in Tampa but we are going to SaraBay Sailing School in Sarasota- had the best price and were the most flexible. 

The husband and I were just in your neck of the woods last week. We were visiting his parents in Jupiter and decided we didn't want to go home just yet so we decided to drive down the Keys! Very long drive but we had fun.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Started sailing the week I turned ten so just over ten years sailing experience now. Started out on optimists, laser picos, cap suds and mirrors. Still own my own little mirror and sail it from time to time when I want to get away from travellers, fair leads, back stays, sail drops and changes and just do some nice simple sailing! Progressed a few years ago to sailing squibs and still do whenever there's someone about to go sailing with! From there I got crewing on a Corby 25 and am currently in the middle of sailing the autumn league on a puppeteer.


----------



## SailChick20

First sailed with a boyfriend 2 years ago...fell in love with sailing, but not him. Took 4 lessons this last May, bought my boat in June...best decision I ever made, although friends often questioned my sanity. 

Mostly singlehand on Lake MI in Chicago...and LOVE IT!

Sailor for 4 months!


----------



## Melrna

Let me add my welcome to DuckDuck and Kristen. We need more women here writing on this forum. I love to see woman single handlers. 
DuckDuck - are you sailing our of Cork or Dingle by chance. I was in Ireland a few years ago and got to sail out of Dingle for a day. It took a team of horses to get me out of Dingle.. What a gorgeous place that area is. I could almost retire there. If you are sailing in those waters you are a better sailor than most here in this forum.  Keep up the great job.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Nah I sail out of Dublin (Howth). Unfortunately the Irish Sea tends to be colder than the Atlantic but not quite as rough! Sailed a couple of times out of west cork... Pleasent compared to days like these, which are becoming all too frequent!


----------



## msterns1

Another woman sailor here... Sailing just shy of 3 mos. now and addicted -out sailing every weekend and sometimes twice a week on rented sailclub Capri 22's. Signed up for coastal cruising course and who knows what thereafter... I'm definitely committed! Just wish we had more wind here in San Diego - but winter's coming!


----------



## duckduckgoose

You can have some of ours! Half our races have been cancelled thanks to too much wind this year.... half of the others were cancelled due to no wind  YAY climate change!


----------



## TanyaA

Hi, everyone! I'm so glad to see such an active group/thread on here for women!

I did not grow up sailing or really on the water at all. My first experience with a sailboat was on my second date with my now husband. Could that have sealed the deal? hmmmm, probably. He had a J-22 that we lake raced/sailed for years. We bought our first boat together a few months before we were married...a Cape Dory 30. Now we have a Crealock 34. We love to weekend sail with a few week-long sails thrown in when we can take the time. No kids but 3 cats, who we like to take along on occasion.

So glad to meet you all!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello, I'm new to this site..but it seems to have alot of female input. I like that.
Jacqueline Haden


----------



## ADMTROX

Hi Jacquiline,

Welcome to SN, I just read about your extensive sailing plans. Sounds fabulous, I am a little jealous. lol

Chris


----------



## Undine

Does lake sailing count? We got our first boat in '96, spent a lot of time out on it. The last 5 yr.s life has gotten in the way of long weekends. Add to that a lake level that dropped to dangerous levels, so not so much sailing. But we will make up for that now that we are retired!


----------



## slokaj

I spent summers in grade school on my father's day sailers on a small inland lake in southwest Michigan, (mainly as a passenger), then nothing for almost 20 years. Got started again a few years ago when my husband got interested, took lessons, bought a Hunter 170 for use on that same inland lake in Michigan, then realized we needed a boat closer to home (Chicago north shore) and bought a Newport 28 for use on Lake Michigan. Now we can sail wherever we happen to be in the summer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hey ADMTROX, love the picture.


----------



## ADMTROX

slokaj said:


> I spent summers in grade school on my father's day sailers on a small inland lake in southwest Michigan, (mainly as a passenger), then nothing for almost 20 years. Got started again a few years ago when my husband got interested, took lessons, bought a Hunter 170 for use on that same inland lake in Michigan, then realized we needed a boat closer to home (Chicago north shore) and bought a Newport 28 for use on Lake Michigan. Now we can sail wherever we happen to be in the summer.


Hi Slokaj,

We sail on Lake St Clair in Southeastern Michigan. We are planning a summer trip to the North Channel, maybe we will see you around.


----------



## ADMTROX

JacquelineHaden said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site..but it seems to have alot of female input. I like that.
> Jacqueline Haden


Thank you, I love birds and thought the hand painted as a bird was very creative.


----------

